# Greetings from East Texas!!



## rob.bees (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi all, 

My name is Rob, and wanted to introduce myself. I have really enjoyed the forum and have already received all kinds of valuable information. I appreciate all the information sharing that this site has to offer.

I am a noobie, aspiring BeeK. I am 43, married with 3 boys, and live in the Longview/Tyler area of Northeast Texas. I read an article one morning about a year ago, and became intrigued with bees. I ended up doing a research paper on bees and beekeeping for a college course, and have been wanting to start my own colony ever since. I started too late last year, so I decided to wait until this year to embark on my beekeeping hobby!!

I am looking forward to meeting folks and finally having some baby 'girls' around the house!! LOL

Nice to meet everyone!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey I am from gilmer also....live off the corner of 300 and 726. I run treatment free bees. I sell nucs and bee supplies. 
Mike


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Forgot to add in the last email....I am a part of East Texas Beekeepers Assn (I am VP elect) and i would encourage you to join. 

I am a Mod on ETBA.INFO. It is a free, east texas bee forum. Feel free to join.

Feel free to PM me or email ([email protected]) 

Mike


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Rob!


----------



## Growing Boy (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome Rob.
I'm just east of you.
As Mike says the ETBA is a great resource. I'd join but Tyler is a bit of a haul from here.
Their website is great. It also contains a monthly guidettp://www.easttexasbeekeepersassociation.com/guide_book/etba_monthly_guide_book.htmthat gives a basic overview of what a beek can expect throughout the year around here.
Enjoy your girls.


----------



## rob.bees (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks all!! Ya I have been talking to Mike, and looking forward to joining the club!! I live out back behind Harmony school off of 852 & 1002.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya, I drive past there to get bee supplies and go to a friend's place in winnsboro. Nice country that way!

mike


----------



## mindianna (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome Rob! I'm here in Texas as well-the Tyler area is so beautiful! Good luck with your bees


----------

